# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Apimondi Bee Health Symposium

## Ruary

Hi,

I am going to this which is being held near Dublin on Saturday 25th March.

Is any one else going???

Ruary

----------


## gavin

Not me.  Top marks to them for advertising though.  I've lost count of the emails I've had.

----------


## Jon

Still dithering. I have not booked yet.

----------


## Neils

I considered it but the Mrs made it clear in no uncertain terms that we would not be spending her birthday weekend going to Ireland to 'do' bees.

So I'll be in Berlin instead.

----------

